# Post your pics



## Catsjammies (Oct 11, 2004)

great stuff, esp. the ghost!
Got to this website for mine: 
http://www.msnusers.com/HalloweenInterestGroup/shoebox.msnw


----------



## Colby (Nov 9, 2004)

I have some pics of my costume...not from the party I went to(though that would have been cool to have because it glowed something fierce in blacklight) but from when I was testing it out beforehand...

http://img67.exs.cx/img67/1033/Capture_00013.th.jpg

http://img67.exs.cx/img67/5570/Capture_7.th.jpg

http://img67.exs.cx/img67/1435/Capture_00014.th.jpg



[8D] I'm definitely using it again next year - it was really comfortable and easy to add layers to(it gets damn cold Halloween night around here!)



"Oh, I'll get even with YOU, Yahweh." - UCB


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

There are lots of pics here on my website. 

http://home.earthlink.net/~mlcdweiss/id1.html

Catsjammies...the wild boar "served up" at your party was awesome!!! 

---------------------
Howling in shadows
Living in a lunar spell
He finds his heaven
Spewing from the mouth of hell

And when he finds who he's looking for
Listen in awe and you'll hear him...

Bark at the moon.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks for replying, 2004 looks like it was a good year for costumes and parties!

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

This is my fiancee as the crow
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/catmean/detail?.dir=be8e&.dnm=ac77.jpg&.src=ph

a party guest as Buddy Christ from Dogma:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/catmean/detail?.dir=be8e&.dnm=b831.jpg&.src=ph

and me as medusa:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/catmean/detail?.dir=be8e&.dnm=f9db.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Great costumes Catmean

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

WOW

Always look on the bright side of life .....


----------



## Accuran (Jul 11, 2004)

Here are a few of mine characters I did for 2004





































Frank


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

FRANKY!!!!!!!!!!!! look everyone its my little buddy FRANKY glad to see ya found the board....


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Just updated my pic galliers with all the pics from 2004. Click the link under my sig. =)


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Body- Love the hollowed eyes! Very well done!

Accuran - Great clown. I like the friendly looking mask, that is a really cool touch. That had to scare the crap out of people.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

thanx lhallow,,,


----------



## phunkyb1tch (Aug 10, 2004)

*Vampires & The Exorcist*

I was fortunate enough to go to 2 Halloween parties this past year so of course I had to get 2 different costumes.

My boyfriend and I as vampires
http://community.webshots.com/photo/205575654/205581629ffWzPr

Myself as Regan from The Exorcist
http://community.webshots.com/photo/211524937/211526862OZftye

http://community.webshots.com/photo/211527256/211527256EDrbFt


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

The pics are great! How did you do the vampire make -up


----------



## phunkyb1tch (Aug 10, 2004)

*Thanks!*

I really don't know how I did the make- up... 2 hours for each of us and lots of blending. LOL 
I used Ben Nye cake foundation - "Death Flesh" as the base coat for our faces and necks with sponge applicators.
I then used Ben Nye cream color wheel - "Death Wheel" to darken areas around the eyes, mouths, and noses with sponge applicators, stipple applicators, and my fingers.
That was kind of like my ground work. So I added the finishing touches with using dark pinks, purples, and ebony eye shadows with regular make up brushes. 

It was alot of fun to recreate myself into something so frightening. And I swear by the Ben Nye products- amazing results and very easy to use.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks, i have found the Ben Nye website and will be ordering some soon!


----------



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

My site has about 4 galleries of pics of our haunted house characters for the past few years now. SOme good, some bad, but it's all there. My favorite was last Halloween trick o' Treating with my two year old son when we dressed him up as Chucky from Child's Play. Everyone loved it except my Mother of course! Check them out if you get a chance. I looked at everyone elses photos and they are great....one thing is for sure everyone here goes all out for Halloween....I love it!!!!!!!!!

Maniacal Galleries 

Mr. Maniacal


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

A bloody Gumby with a bat? LOL! That's awesome! Wish I had thought of that one first....
Let me see if there's another character that I can corrupt for my haunt. Could I be sued if I did?


----------



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

When I did Gumby, Cat in the Hat, and when I was one half of the Bert and Ernie team act I was working out some personal childhood issues...sorry.

Mr. Maniacal


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Don't apologize, Mr. M! I think it's great. I'm trying to come up with a character myself.


----------



## acustomizer (Oct 12, 2009)

grimm reaper


----------

